# 700x23 the same thing as 700x23c ????



## scubastud (Jun 13, 2007)

Sorry for such a basic question but I'm completely new to the sport and now realize I'll need new tires. The tires on the bike are 700x23c and was curious if they could be replaced with 700x23 tires.

Thanks.


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

Yes. No Problem.


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*Misnomer*



scubastud said:


> Sorry for such a basic question but I'm completely new to the sport and now realize I'll need new tires. The tires on the bike are 700x23c and was curious if they could be replaced with 700x23 tires.


If the tires say 700x23c, then there is someone incompetent in the mold label department. You have 700c wheels, and you can put tires of varying widths on them. There really is no such thing as 700x23c, but the 23 refers to the width in mm.


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

700x23 is a good size for all-around cycling. There is no advantage to going narrower (eg 21s) unless you are a major weight weenie. However, wider tires (eg 25s) will be more comfortable. If you are comfortable with 23s, stick with them. If you find yourself longing for a more comfortable, smoother ride, try some 25s. The 25s will be a little heavier than 23s, however, and you may have trouble fitting them through your brake calipers.

Personally, I use a mix of 23 and 25s on my bikes. On some, I use 25 rear and 23 front. One bike has 23s front and back. Just installed some 28s on my commuter bike where speed is not much of an issue but comfort important.


----------



## rruff (Feb 28, 2006)

tarwheel2 said:


> 700x23 is a good size for all-around cycling. There is no advantage to going narrower (eg 21s) unless you are a major weight weenie.


Another reason to go narrower though is improved aerodynamics with many rims... only really an issue with TTs.


----------

